# I need some PF strength vibes please!



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

My housing situation has been sorted and I am allowed 1 dog in the house. I have found Millie on her rescue page (she was passed from the rescue she went back to...onto another rescue) and I have sent them a message to ask for her back...I don't even know if they will consider me at all :001_huh: Honestly im terrified...seeing her pictures broke my heart all over again :crying:

Please PLEASE PLEASE let her still eb available and let her come home!! By the looks she was reserved but it fell through. I need serious vibes and good thoughts! I feel sick!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow what a horrid stress!! Good luck! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh I hope that they allow you to be reunited, would be best for Millie.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Good luck, lot's of positive thoughts and prayers from here that she can come home xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Fingers, toes everything crossed here ..good luck x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Everything crossed here, Millie would be excited to be with you again, hopefully the rescue will see that.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I have everything crossed here! Oh, I so hope she can go back to you!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Fingers crossed that you can get her back...hope all goes ok


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you...they have read the message on FB an hour ago but no reply. Mentally Im already in [email protected] stocking up on treats and toys but im scared to get excited


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Fingers and toes crossed here for you. I really hope you get her back, sending good luck vibes


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

fingers and paws crossed here for you that millie can come home to you.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Do hope this all goes well for you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I really hope that you and Millie can be together again. It would be the best thing for her and you, and I really hope they will see it that way.

Everything crossed for you. x


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well done for getting yourself sorted, I hope the rescue will let you have millie back, it will be much better for her to come home


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

They replied to say they have someone interested in her  its not looking hopeful :crying:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

toryb said:


> They replied to say they have someone interested in her  its not looking hopeful :crying:


If I were you I'd be on the phone to them explaining again why you had to give her up and why its best she comes home to you. You can surely give her a better life than a stranger. Go beat down their doors !

Good luck!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

fingers crossed and toes too x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I would phone them and tell them why she had to go back to rescue and that she knows you would be happier with you and beg and plead if need me to see if you can get her back


----------



## Huskylover1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Everything here crossed,good luck.:biggrin:


----------



## VetUK (Jul 22, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed that you are reunited with Millie, goodluck.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Is the rescue far away from you I would call in if its not and explain the situation Millie would be much happier with you someone she knows instead of a stranger Can you as I said phone them might be worth a try


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Fingers crossed you can get Millie back i keep coming back to this thread hoping to hear good news


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

No the rescue is 3.5hrs away. Iv left another message just hoping I get called back!! Im on utter pins


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh god, how awful for you!  Ring them up - sob and beg!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Can you write an urgent letter - 

- how much she means to you

- why you had to return her to rescue

- what has changed

- how you are able to give her a good and permanent home now (housing/permission to keep pet from landlord/job situation (how long she might be alone/financial situation). Include anything that might sell you as a good owner.

- ask for a home visit

- hope and pray the other interest falls through, and we will send our vibes too.

Then look around the house - will it pass a home inspection? Check out their website.

Follow up letter with a phone call, but stay calm as best you can.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I am hoping that I am not giving you false hope but my friend went through a very similar situation as you and had to give up her dog too. 

This dog also went to a rescue centre and when she phoned up and explained that could she reclaim her dog back and explained everything. The woman on the end of the phone was wonderful, and her attitude was of course you can. She actually said its lovely when old owner's are reunited.

However, when my friend went to collect her dog it was a different story. While she sorted out the paperwork again with telephone woman, someone collected her dog from the kennel. When it came to return her dog, the woman who had collected the dog from the kennel said. He would have gone, I had a lovely family to take him tomorrow. This comment sort of took my friend by surprised and to say the woman was frosty was an understatement. All I can say was from that experience that it depends who you talk to. Am sure you can't be the only person who has been in this situation.

Am sure rescue centres are used to dealing with people and letting them down over dogs. Since if home checks are involved, and maybe assessments need to be done on dogs before they can be released to their new homes. It maybe that the dog is actually unsuitable for them.

When I reserved my dogs at rescue centres, I never took it as a given they would be mine, until I collected them.

Sorry about my ramblings, just thought I should share.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

toryb said:


> No the rescue is 3.5hrs away. Iv left another message just hoping I get called back!! Im on utter pins


How frustrating, I hope they return your call ASAP. It'll be wonderful if you can get her back, if you don't hear very soon I'd phone again.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Have you spoken with the original rescue you returned Millie to? Feel for you waiting for a reply, rescues don't tend to be quickest at getting back to you either. You really deserve some good luck after all the crap you've had to go though, congratulations on the new pad too, must be great to have your own space again.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh no! I really hope someone calls you back soon! Surely they can see it would be better for her to be with you, rather than a stranger!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Fingers crossed - good luck!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't give up just yet. Keep fighting - phone and write.


----------



## HazelMelville (Aug 8, 2013)

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you too. Millie would be so much happier with someone she knew and had history with x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I would phone them a couple of times a day tell them you love her to bits and can now give her the home she needs fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Any update? I can't stop thinking about this!


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

No iv heard nothing  no phone call and no reply to my fb messages...they are reading my pleading messages bur not replying. Iv only had the one reply which said someone else was interested.

Iv reassured them about my housing, told them how much we love and miss her etc but just nothing. Iv not left the house in case they call and iv refreshed fb about 100000000000 times an hour :crying: surley they know the panic and heartbreak im feeling?? 

Eta I know they are busy im just dying here


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

toryb said:


> No iv heard nothing  no phone call and no reply to my fb messages...they are reading my pleading messages bur not replying. Iv only had the one reply which said someone else was interested.
> 
> Iv reassured them about my housing, told them how much we love and miss her etc but just nothing. Iv not left the house in case they call and iv refreshed fb about 100000000000 times an hour :crying: surley they know the panic and heartbreak im feeling??
> 
> Eta I know they are busy im just dying here


Have you called them? Can you go there and see them? I know it's a long way but I'd be willing to walk if it was my dog!

My heart is breaking for you!  - got everything crossed.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

How awful...I really hope Millie comes back to you.

I think the rescue are been quite rude and mean by ignoring your pleas...the least they could do is let you know they have read your messages and that they will get back to you after they have thought things through.

I know the rescue is a long way from you but i think if it were me i would go there,turn up out of the blue and ask to see Millie....after seeing the way Millie reacts when seeing you again the rescue would have to have to be pretty heartless if they said no you can't take her back.

I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

As far ad I can tell its all foster homes...I don't think there is an actual 'centre'  I would go if I knew where to go...7hrs round trip is alot to take the kids on when I dont even know where im going...apart from dartmoor 

I wish they would reply!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

That is terrible  I can't believe they aren't even replying! I have everything crossed that they realise she is meant to be with you!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

That is terrible, they can't be THAT busy if they are at least reading your messages! They might not be able to sort anything there and then but it wouldn't take much to just write a quick message to say they were busy but would definitely get back to you.

I really hope you get her back, it's not as though you gave her up because you didn't want to, you were backed into a corner and had no other choice  are you sure this rescue know the full story? Maybe they haven't been told exactly what happened.

Absolutely praying for you, I feel sick just reading this so lord knows how you must be feeling  x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I think this stinks they have not got back to you do you have a phone number for the rescue or if not ask the 1st rescue she went to they may have a contact number for where she is now


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh dear lord!...do they think they will be missing out of a fee they charge for re-homing ?? and thats why they are not replying to you?.... I truly have no idea about this sort of thing, all I want is to hear your beloved dog comes back home to you... keep strong and just KNOW you both will be re-united...

Thinking of you so much
xxx


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Iv offered to pay the rehoming fee, called and messaged on fb 5 times since last night (oh and emailed too!). Iv just sent another message on fb asking them to please get back to me just so I know if she has been rehomed or not 

I have also emailed and fb messaged the rescue she came from but haven't heard back yet...will ring them in the morning...so frustrated and feeling really defeated


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

toryb said:


> Iv offered to pay the rehoming fee, called and messaged on fb 5 times since last night (oh and emailed too!). Iv just sent another message on fb asking them to please get back to me just so I know if she has been rehomed or not
> 
> I have also emailed and fb messaged the rescue she came from but haven't heard back yet...will ring them in the morning...so frustrated and feeling really defeated


SO very sorry you are going through this...sounds like they are not very nice or even very organised center!?....hope there will be a plausible explanation soon and they get back to you, wishing for you to be reunited with your beloved dog, please keep strong and visualise your girl back with you! 
xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

All I can say, is exactly what has been said previous, its not a very well run rescue centre, well rehoming place at all.

My friend fosters greyhounds on a regular basis and she works fulltime and has a young child and her own dogs to run round after. But she always gets back to people as soon as possible and wouldn't leave anyone in the lurch after any contact, 4 hours at the most. With only limited kennels and limited foster homes (although it is a fairly long process from rescue to new forever home, with home checks, neutering etc) The rescue prefers to get the dogs with new owners asap. Since there is always another at a council pound that needs to leave there and go to a rescue.

Fingers crossed something happens very soon.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope someone has got in touch with you, so can at least know what the situation is. 

Did Ziggy find a new home?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Rescues are notoriosly busy, but you should have had a reply by now, so it makes me wonder whether they are pursuing the other interest, before coming back to you.

All I can suggest is a double pronged approach - 

Write to both the centre you took her back to, and the one she is at now, and ask them to liaise with each other.

Presumably the current one only knows you as somenoe who gave up a pet. 

The original one knows you in a different way, as they must have done home visits etc, and come to know you in the original rehoming process - and again when you took the dog back. So they could give a character reference to the current rescue.

Perhaps write to both rescues (letters to both the manager and senior committe member/chairman). Explain everything logically and calmly (see my earlier post - why you gave her up, how you can provide for her now).

Pleading isn't going to work. You have to give them excellent reasons why you can give her the best forever home. 

At the end of the day, they should be looking for the best home for Millie.

Ask to visit her (if she means that much, then you have to find a way to travel to her). 

Ask for the relevant forms, so that you can formally register your interest. 

Be prepared for a very strict home visit/adoption process.

Good luck.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

I finally got a response 5 mins ago saying that I am out of their rehoming area so they don't think it will be possible :crying:


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

aww that sucks what if you said you would go down and get him If the other person was not interested


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

toryb said:


> I finally got a response 5 mins ago saying that I am out of their rehoming area so they don't think it will be possible :crying:


Mmmm, that really wasn't the response I was expecting.
How are you feeling?


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Its because they like to keep in touch with their dogs. Iv offered everything...vets refs to ensure she is getting vet care, photos, phone contact, if a local rescue can get someone to home check me/check up on us etc etc etc. Iv begged and begged in my reply but iv not heard back yet.

Just to add I offered to go down and visit, go pick her up etc yesterday but that doesn't seem to make any difference  she said its about keeping in contact. the person that was interested is on holiday at the moment.

Im gutted. Beyond gutted.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

toryb said:


> I finally got a response 5 mins ago saying that I am out of their rehoming area so they don't think it will be possible :crying:


Why the heck does that matter? Surely they want to find the best homes for their dogs, and her best home is with you! I would reply saying that you are willing to travel, and do what you can to make it possible... there are home checkers all over the country so they could use another rescues home checker. Rescues seem generally very good at helping each other like that. Stress to them how good a home you are, and that she is best going to someone who knows her and who she knows! I would put up a good fight.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

toryb said:


> Its because they like to keep in touch with their dogs. Iv offered everything...vets refs to ensure she is getting vet care, photos, phone contact, if a local rescue can get someone to home check me/check up on us etc etc etc. Iv begged and begged in my reply but iv not heard back yet.
> 
> Im gutted. Beyond gutted.


Oh... I just don't know what to say. I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling 

Keep on at them - keep grinding away, don't let up.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

toryb said:


> Its because they like to keep in touch with their dogs. Iv offered everything...vets refs to ensure she is getting vet care, photos, phone contact, if a local rescue can get someone to home check me/check up on us etc etc etc. Iv begged and begged in my reply but iv not heard back yet.
> 
> Just to add I offered to go down and visit, go pick her up etc yesterday but that doesn't seem to make any difference  she said its about keeping in contact. the person that was interested is on holiday at the moment.
> 
> Im gutted. Beyond gutted.


But they can still keep in touch with you... emails, phones etc. I am pretty sure they don't visit ALL the dogs they have rehomed on a regular basis! Surely they are too busy with the dogs who are looking for new homes... and if they want to see her once or twice a year then tell them you will take her to see them... it seems rather ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

toryb said:


> Its because they like to keep in touch with their dogs. Iv offered everything...vets refs to ensure she is getting vet care, photos, phone contact, if a local rescue can get someone to home check me/check up on us etc etc etc. Iv begged and begged in my reply but iv not heard back yet.
> 
> Just to add I offered to go down and visit, go pick her up etc yesterday but that doesn't seem to make any difference  she said its about keeping in contact. the person that was interested is on holiday at the moment.
> 
> Im gutted. Beyond gutted.


So that would mean rehome from us but never ever move, so I take it they have a blanket ban on rehoming to any forces family. I just am reading what they have said as black and white.

If you lived near me, my friend would have homed checked you, since she is connected to one rescue, and is one of their home checkers in this area. However, the most of the time spent home checking is for other rescues, a lot are breed specific and some are national use her.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

She has read my reply...now the wait begins again for a reply...hopefully not 48hrs...


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Can you find someone to have the kids for a day and go down there? Go armed with as much paperwork as you can- vet recommendations, permission from landlord, recommendation from original rescue. Phone them once you're there and tell them you're not leaving until somebody has the decency to talk to you. It was an awful situation for the whole family and surely they can see that being reunited will be one more step towards getting you all back on track? 

Can you name the rescue? Just out of interest? 

Stay strong and positive and be calm when dealing with them!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

That is absolutely ridiculous. I understand that they may have a limit to their rehoming area, but I would say this is a pretty exceptional situation. If I ran a rescue, this would be a total no brainer for me, especially seeing how hard you are trying.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Really hoping for a good outcome for you.

Keep on at them, got everything crossed and crossed again for you.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Gobsmacked, I really dont know what to say. 

I hope she reads your message and sees sense, everything crossed for you both xxx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

That's just silly, I mean you are Millies original family, surely they can see that she's better with you. You know her and understand her more than anyone. 

Don't give up, keep on and on (I'm sure you will anyway). 

They can still keep in contact with you via emails/fb etc and whose to say the families they regome to won't ever move away. I can imagine this is all very frustrating for you 

I hope you get a better response soon.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

All I can suggest is getting in touch with the original rescue you got her form and returned her to - call in if possible as well - and see if they can help you with your case.

Could the dog be transferred back to them (why was she moved anyway, do you know?. 

Then they could keep in contact with you.

Good luck. It's not impossible, but it's not easy getting a dog back.

As these are exceptional circumstances, I hope the rescue reconsiders.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry its not been the news you were hoping for if your only few hours from rescue can't be that far away. Any chance original rescue could liase & be able to provide home check and back up?


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

This was her response which she posted publically on FB for all to see...



> Tory right from the start I told you some one is interested in Vixon. There has been nothing more to say so a wast of time getting in touch. I have told you we do not rehome so far away and back to a home where the dog came from in the first place as it is impossible to keep a check on the dog. How do we know you would not walk out on your dogs again if the situation arose. Just to put your mind at rest Vixon is a very happy dog and the past traumatic events have not affected her. Pat


Its not going to happen.

Vixen was Milies name when I rescued her as a 12 week old puppy...that's what they are calling her.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

OMG that response is awful. 

I'm so sorry for what you're going through, I just cant imagine how you're feeling right now.

I think I would still try what others have said and try to get the original rescue to help....it could work in your favour xxx


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Iv sent them an email already. I had explained everything to her at length about the situation...I never walked out on them...it wasn't me that did the walking out :crying:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

That is horrible  Surely she can understand that peoples circumstances change? It is sad when people rehome dogs but there are often genuine reasons for it, and people shouldn't be condemned because of that. I really hope they see sense. I think it is a good idea to contact the original rescue...


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

toryb said:


> Iv sent them an email already. I had explained everything to her at length about the situation...I never walked out on them...it wasn't me that did the walking out :crying:


((((Hugs)))) xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

That really is awful. 

I am really speechless over the all sorry saga.

It really worries me how some rescue places treat people, second thread I have read about a rescue centre saying some derogatory comment on Facebook. 

It really isn't fair at all.
All rescue centres are aware that people's live change drastically and no one can predict the future. Most rescue centres have in a signed contract that if you can not keep the dog it should be returned. This often happens. But surely if said dog is still in rescue when circumstances take an upward turn, you should be able to re-adopt.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What a horrible, HORRIBLE woman! I am furious reading that   

There was no need for that reply, especially publicly. That is just utterly disgusting. No wonder people are turning away from rescue when they are being ran by people like her. There's been SO many rescue horror stories recently and it is very sad.

Your circumstances were exceptional to the usual, you didn't "walk out on your dogs" as she so nicely put it, you explained your situation 

Have you spoken to the other rescue about it? I am disgusted with how they have treated you, I really am.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Iv emailed the other rescue...because it was public and I replied all my family and friends can see it now...brilliant...just what I needed.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe we should post this whole thread underneath her FB comment!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry hun I can only imagine how cut up your feeling, that's a really crappy reply and suggests they have no understanding or compassion to your situation its not like your wanting to take her back when nothing has changed but your mind like some people may. Its hardly your fault the original rescue moved her away, did you have a good relationship with them?

Past traumatic events makes it sound like Millie's had a poor history rather than just coping with recent upheaval.  and why revert to her original vixon if she responds to Millie.

Some rescues do reunite dogs with previous owners http://www.lurcherlink.org/llink/forum/viewtopic.php?t=89199&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I think you should write and complain to the rescue's committee about what they have publically posted in a delicate situation.- Print out what they said on FB before they remove it. Keep a copy. Send a copy to the committee with your letter. Tell them how it made you feel.

It's totally unprofessional, and humiliating to make it public.

Then talk to the original rescue to see if they can help you.

Why on earth did they change her name back/ Poor dog. Horrible name too. Makes her sound naughty.

I'd love to know which rescue this is.

It's not sounding hopeful sadly.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

How legally binding are adoption papers? I signed the papers when we adopted her but didnt have a single second of correspondence with the rescue about her return. My husband dealt with it all so would have signed anything they needed him too. Would that make any difference at all?? He basically handed over a dog that wasnt his to hand over.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Some people are so bl**dy self-righteous. Your dogs were obviously not ill-treated and were very happy with you. What "traumatic events" would they have expected to harm her? It may be worth a call to Citizens Advice, to see if they can put you in touch with someone who could help you. Although you've signed her over and (I assume) legally have no rights, there may be someone around who has dealt with this kind of situation before? Definitely talk to the original rescue. 

You could understand this reaction if they'd been seized from you, or mistreated, but they weren't. She needs to get off her high horse and think about what's best for the dog.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

toryb said:


> How legally binding are adoption papers? I signed the papers when we adopted her but didnt have a single second of correspondence with the rescue about her return. My husband dealt with it all so would have signed anything they needed him too. Would that make any difference at all?? He basically handed over a dog that wasnt his to hand over.


Just wondering if the microchip has been transferred to them? If he's handed them over without your permission, maybe you could fight it that way? Maybe a letter from a solicitor threatening further action may be enough to scare her into letting you have Millie back?


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Would some kind of public campaign help? They have already taken the matter public. Would some kind of adverse publicity change their minds? I'm sure that there are a lot of people willing to post comments in support of Millie going back to her original home.

Do you know anyone in their zone who could "re-home Millie" and then pass her back to you?


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't usually hang around the dog section but this is a horrible story and It is infuriating the way she responded to you. I would be more than willing to help support a campaign to get her back to you as I'm sure the whole of PF would.



ozrex said:


> Do you know anyone in their zone who could "re-home Millie" and then pass her back to you?


That was precisely what I was thinking


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

what area of the country is the rescue in I am sure someone on here would live closer to it who could adopt millie then give her back to you the was she worded that on fb is disgusting she obviously either don't know the situation or she is just high handed and an idiot


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

ozrex said:


> Would some kind of public campaign help? They have already taken the matter public. Would some kind of adverse publicity change their minds? I'm sure that there are a lot of people willing to post comments in support of Millie going back to her original home.
> 
> Do you know anyone in their zone who could "re-home Millie" and then pass her back to you?


It may be worth holding fire with that one until there is a definite position from the original rescue. If there is a possibility they can get her back and then rehome her with you, they are probably less likely to help if you've damaged the reputation of another rescue that they work with, however deserved it is? I'm sure we can all jump on board and comment if you'd like us to, though!


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

I feel so much for you with all this thats happening when it's so obvious how much you love and miss Millie.
Can't understand the rescue's answer saying your out of their rehoming area when they can see if they open their eyes that she would be getting her perfect home and family back again 
We were allowed to adopt Ellie from the rough collie rescue in Sussex and we live in Staffordshire rather a long distance away.
Keep your pecker up and carry on with what you are doing to try and get Millie back.
Fingers and paws crossed this end for a good outcome


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Have just seen the reply from the original rescue on FB. No help there, then.  

Let us know if you want us to start commenting on the page?

You could try these people: Doglaw - SPECIALIST ADVICE ON DOG LAW

Although I think in the eyes of the law the rescue is doing nothing wrong, they may be able to advise you of the best way to try and claim her back. I would mention that she was signed over by your ex without your permission.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I really hope that you have some legal standing on this, the main point to me is that your ex signed her over without your permission. Was she adopted JUST in your name, or was she adopted in both of your names?


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

This is awful - i hope you get her back


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

At this stage, I would think that the best course of action is to remind them that you are the adopter (you signed the forms.

You did not sign the forms signing her back over. Someone else did.

Therefore she is still legally yours.

The signing over is invalid.

You would like your dog back.

They won't be able to rush through an adoption then.

Is is RSPCA? Involve head office.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Any progress yet? I really hope the rescue sees sense


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I've seen the reply from the rescue 

I definitely think the legal route with regards to who signed her over is the best way to go... What name is her microchip under? And are the original adoption papers just in your name? I would fight this tooth and nail...

If you are wanting people to respond on your side, in a fair and polite manner, then I am sure there are many people on here who will rally round. I, for one, would definitely do that. She should go back to you.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd be more than happy to support you too, anyway I can.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Just seen this thread. Happy to provide support where needed. 

Can't believe a rescue, somewhere designed to try and do whats best for the dogs, is denying the chance for her to be reunited with the loving family that she knows, loves and is used to?! Doesn't make any sense to me at all


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

That is just pants! Just looked on the rescues web site to see that the original rescue is supporting them.... I would check your original adoption papers, if its your name on the papers only, pop on over to the citizens advice bureau and see if they can give you any info/ help... definitely then go legal route, ie partner had no right to hand your dog over it was not his.

If it's not the case, and you are both on the the papers, Im sorry to say that the rescues concerned are not looking after the dogs best interests and changing her name as well is completely unfair to her. I would be happy to support you in any way needed to help you get Millie back.

I think that your answer message on the website was worded politely and there should be no repercussion from that, try your best to keep polite and cool with them. I would possibly consider just asking outright, " I will do whatever it takes, so what is it going to take for me to do to get my dog back "

I should also point out that I have *never* known a rescue to wait for someone to come back from holidays, to consider rehoming a dog and clearly the original owner given your circumstance would be a better home.

Thinking of you....


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

I managed to find the rescue page toryb is talking about https://www.facebook.com/DartmoorViewDogRescue

Disgusting response here: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...comment_id=1275523&offset=0&total_comments=10


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I didn't realise they'd changed her name . How the hell is that in her best interests? 

Thinking of you Tory, I hope this gets resolved.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

Gertrude said:


> Maybe we should post this whole thread underneath her FB comment!


Not a bad idea. I am really sorry about your situation Tory.

Would you be willing to say the Facebook Name? Might drop a public note to this woman who seems to not only lack heart, but also tact. 
(not in any way directly relating to your situation, but more HER action.)


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Muffins Mummy said:


> Not a bad idea. I am really sorry about your situation Tory.
> 
> Would you be willing to say the Facebook Name? Might drop a public note to this woman who seems to not only lack heart, but also tact.
> (not in any way directly relating to your situation, but more HER action.)


I'd fear that it could make the situation worse


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Just followed the link, so very sorry Tory b. if I've understood it correctly.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I'd fear that it could make the situation worse


I agree, any sort of "campaign" would have to be done tastefully.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Why is it saying that Vixen has now been rehomed? I TRULY hope it is to toryb!!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know anything? I am actually really worried 

I thought the people who were interested in her were on holiday at the moment


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Does anyone know anything? I am actually really worried
> 
> I thought the people who were interested in her were on holiday at the moment


I'd be surprised if they did return her to Toryb as they sadi "new home"


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Does anyone know anything? I am actually really worried
> 
> I thought the people who were interested in her were on holiday at the moment


Am wondering and hoping they maybe just put that to stop further comments. 
It makes no sense to stop Millie being reunited.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

profx said:


> I'd be surprised if they did return her to Toryb as they sadi "new home"


Yeah that's what I thought, but just with toryb not being online yet this evening, I had a mental image if her settling Millie (not flippin Vixen!!!) into her family again  but probably not 

The attitude and actions of this rescue have been utterly unforgivable and nonsensical, I am disgusted 



Bagrat said:


> Am wondering and hoping they maybe just put that to stop further comments.
> It makes no sense to stop Millie being reunited.


Yeah you might have a point there. I can't understand it either, I keep trying to put myself in Torys' shoes and it just makes me feel sick to think of anything like that happening to me. It could happen to any one of us


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

All my hopes are going on Millie being reunited with Tory, I really really hope the rescue have come to their senses.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the rescue have just put that up to prevent further comments  They also seem to have removed the 'thread' with the other comments.

What a disgusting way for a rescue to behave.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn it! What went on on FB this afternoon? I've been watching it in case they started ganging up (which they do tend to do on rescue sites) then went out for a few hours. Only just logged back on, to see that the original post has gone and she has apparently been "rehomed"???!! The link to Facebook content on here isn't working, I assume 'cos it's been removed. 

I really hope that she's gone back to Toryb, but I have a feeling, given their cr*ppy attitude so far that's not the case. How have they managed to find, home check and get her out within a day as well? Guessing it's just to shut people up?  

Let me know what's happened so I can tell them what I think of them if my suspicions are true!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> I think the rescue have just put that up to prevent further comments  They also seem to have removed the 'thread' with the other comments.
> 
> What a disgusting way for a rescue to behave.


Yeah I wonder if they have, she seems to have been rehomed very suddenly doesn't she! Especially with someone who it seems has been on holiday! So perhaps they've now let TWO people down and rushed an adoption through to someone else, as that's how it looks if indeed she HAS been rehomed. I smell a rat though!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

If it turns out that legally Millie is the OPs because of the paperwork/ownership, then if she has been rehomed then she still could get Millie back? Because technically the rescue would have rehomed a dog that they didn't have the legal ownership of.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> Yeah I wonder if they have, she seems to have been rehomed very suddenly doesn't she! Especially with someone who it seems has been on holiday! So perhaps they've now let TWO people down and rushed an adoption through to someone else, as that's how it looks if indeed she HAS been rehomed. I smell a rat though!


Yep, I smell a rat... a big fat rat! I hope the OP is on soon to let us know what is going on... I seriously hope that she has Millie - I doubt it, but I have everything crossed that she does!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Doesn't add up to me either, how could they have rehomed her properly in this very short amount of time. Makes no sense at all. 
If they've said it to shut people up then they should be ashamed, thoroughly ashamed in fact. 

On the other hand maybe Tory is on her way back from collecting her? Wouldn't that be great news


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I wish I knew how all the legalities worked 

I don't know how legally binding rescue centre adoption/signing over papers are. I know that microchip details are not legal proof of ownership, so whether Millies chip details have been changed or not is irrelevant, I think. But as for who signs the papers over, I don't know what the legalities are around that. Hopefully it will transpire that the rescue should not have allowed tory's ex to sign Millie over as she was hopefully not his dog. I remember reading something about a rescue dog on Facebook today - someone had taken their dog into the vets to be PTS as the dog was destructive. The owner of a rescue tried getting the owner to sign the dog over to their rescue and they refused. He then contacted the vets to see if they would let him take the dog instead of him being PTS, but the vets said they couldn't do it as the owner refused to sign the dog over to them and wanted the dog to be PTS. Surely this could NOT have been solved by some other person signing the papers, as this is effectively what has happened!


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> Doesn't add up to me either, how could they have rehomed her properly in this very short amount of time. Makes no sense at all.
> If they've said it to shut people up then they should be ashamed, thoroughly ashamed in fact.
> 
> On the other hand maybe Tory is on her way back from collecting her? Wouldn't that be great news


Lets all keep fingers and toes crossed for that outcome!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Yeah I wonder if they have, she seems to have been rehomed very suddenly doesn't she! Especially with someone who it seems has been on holiday! So perhaps they've now let TWO people down and rushed an adoption through to someone else, as that's how it looks if indeed she HAS been rehomed. I smell a rat though!


Could be to quieten things down, though I think Millie lived with cats/rabbits & young kids so may have somebody waiting for that type of dog. It may also be someone within the rescue fold rather than a new adopter.

I would love to hear that Tory was successful, though given their attitude I'm not hopeful. This thread has really played on my mind all day, just such an awful, painful situation which seems so unnecessary.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Something not right here the person interested was on holiday so unless they had someone else interested I smell a Rat 
The have taken one of the links off too 
What I don't get is why change her name she has not been called Vixen since she was 12 weeks old 
All sounds dodgy to me


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi.

Any news?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is really heartbreaking. I have worked in animal welfare, though not rescue, and once a person signs over their dog, the dog is no longer theirs but legally owned by the person/rescue who takes them on. If Tory signed Millie over to the original rescue centre rather than asking them to keep her temporarily which I doubt they would have agreed to, then Tory has no legal rights to Millie and you would be looking at the goodwill of the rescue to give her back. Its made more complicated by the fact she isn't at the rescue Tory took her to in the first place and out of her area. From the e-mail they have sent, it looks like they are adamant they won't do this and I think, when it comes down to it, they just don't want to give any animal back to its original owner regardless of why they gave them up. I know I would feel exactly the same as Tory if she were my dog. We can only pray the rescue has had a change of heart though I don't think so.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Of course we don't know the full story - or why the dog was moved out of area - but if Tory adopted Millie by herself, but didn't sign the papers to sign her over (her OH did), then she must have a case of ownership, mustn't she?

I hope that the have withdrawn "Vixen" because they are looking at the case more carefully to do what is right for Millie.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Tory has not been online so getting worried now just hope its because she went to pick up her dog but doubt it the way this rescue has treated her


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Perhaps they are talking to her, but don't want her to "go public".

Let's hope.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Really hope Tory is offline for good reasons rather than bad. Or that she's just taking a break to clear her mind a little!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Fingers crossed that no news is good news


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

still no news yet ?


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry about the delay I was putting off coming to type the update.

As my ex husband had millie when she was signed over there is nothing they will do...as far as they are concerned he was giving her back to the rescue and would have ended up stray/homeless if they hadn't taken her back.

I'm horribly mixed on this, I'm gutted that the rescues wont be supportive of my situation and let her come home...it seems completely ridiculous but iv always been pro rescue and I know they work in what they deem to be the best interests of the dogs...I cant understand their view point on this one but I give them credit for taking her and looking after her when I couldn't.

All that said they are not going to let me re-adopt her and Iv been very disappointed with the attitude of the rescues...its put me off for life unfortunately and I most likely wont ever get involved with another rescue again.

Now all I can do is hope and pray they find the perfect home for her and she is happy. Im sorry leggy girl I loved you and wanted you back :crying:

Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh my  Just sad all round. 

Im really sorry


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Absolutely heartbroken for you, I am so sorry


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm really sorry to read this  what a shame they can't see that the best thing for her would be to be with you.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Im so sorry thats just rotten! I cant understand the attitude of the rescues, clearly the ladies concerned have never been through a relationship or marriage break up otherwise they would be more understanding.... I also understand how you would be wary of rescues after such treatment, and I genuinely feel they are being bloody minded rather than genuinely looking after the best interest of Millie.
I dearly hope that Millie finds a really lovely home and her new owners look after her an love her to bits.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

So sorry, don't know what else to say.:thumbdown:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I'm devastated for you


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry for you  how sad.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

What disgusting treatment they gave you 

So sorry toryb.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there really nothing more you can do? Even a mass influx of support for you on their page?  as I still don't believe she has been rehomed so suddenly.

Unfortunately there are a lot of egos involved in rescue, just as many as there are on the show scene.... tbh I think this just goes to show that not everyone in rescue is a pure hearted saint, and not all rescues are good or act in the best interests of the dog. They were just digging their heels in from the start and they aught to be absolutely ASHAMED of themselves. I don't want to make anything worse so won't do it but I truly do want to get on their page and tell them just what I think of them, they are utter lowlifes. They could quite easily have let her back to you and whoever wanted to adopt her could've adopted a different dog, therefore giving two dogs a happy ending! But no, they were too selfish.

I am totally gutted for you and part of me refuses to give up on this  x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Is there really nothing more you can do? Even a mass influx of support for you on their page?  as I still don't believe she has been rehomed so suddenly.
> 
> Unfortunately there are a lot of egos involved in rescue, just as many as there are on the show scene.... tbh I think this just goes to show that not everyone in rescue is a pure hearted saint, and not all rescues are good or act in the best interests of the dog. They were just digging their heels in from the start and they aught to be absolutely ASHAMED of themselves. I don't want to make anything worse so won't do it but I truly do want to get on their page and tell them just what I think of them, they are utter lowlifes. They could quite easily have let her back to you and whoever wanted to adopt her could've adopted a different dog, therefore giving two dogs a happy ending! But no, they were too selfish.
> 
> I am totally gutted for you and part of me refuses to give up on this  x


110% agree with you.

This whole thing is just awful


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> tbh I think this just goes to show that not everyone in rescue is a pure hearted saint


A sad truth  If we PF members rant them they would be much better ran 



Tigerneko said:


> I am totally gutted for you and part of me refuses to give up on this  x


 Same here


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm so so sorry. I really don't think they can have rehomed her yet though, so may still be worth getting in touch with the dog law people and/or citizens advice.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

So so sorry 

I am another one who doesn't believe she has been rehomed, and even if she has, I would go get proper legal advice about the signing over... don't take the rescues word for it. 

If you feel all is lost, then we can give you a load of support on their FB... if you feel all is lost, then there would be nothing to lose... She SHOULD be with you, and the way they are behaving is DISGUSTING... and it is instances like this, where the rescue people are so up themselves, that puts people off rescuing - of course there are many who aren't like that, but as more and more come out of the woodwork, it is hard to know who you can trust and who you can't in rescue.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

What's the FB page? If you think all is lost, there's nothing to lose!


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> What's the FB page? If you think all is lost, there's nothing to lose!


https://www.facebook.com/DartmoorViewDogRescue


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Well, I've stuck my head out and posted - hope a few more of you will do too!!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh no! So, so sorry  the way this rescue acted toward you was awful


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it is appalling for multiple people from here to go and start an argument on a rescue Facebook page. Whatever has happened (and toryb has my utmost sympathy) we have one side of the story and no idea of what other information the rescue might have.

A coordinated attack from here is out of order.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

L/C said:


> I think it is appalling for multiple people from here to go and start an argument on a rescue Facebook page. Whatever has happened (and toryb has my utmost sympathy) we have one side of the story and no idea of what other information the rescue might have.
> 
> A coordinated attack from here is out of order.


People giving their opinion is hardly a co-ordinated attack.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

lozzibear said:


> People giving their opinion is hardly a co-ordinated attack.


Posting up the rescue Facebook page and encouraging people to go over there purely for an argument? Not exactly going to be perceived any other way.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

L/C said:


> Posting up the rescue Facebook page and encouraging people to go over there purely for an argument? Not exactly going to be perceived any other way.


I don't think anyone is after an argument... People have only (from what I can remember - but I am not checking back all those pages at this time of night) offered support for Toryb... I honestly cannot remember reading about people wanting an argument, even though people are appalled by the rescues behaviour.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

L/C said:


> Posting up the rescue Facebook page and encouraging people to go over there purely for an argument? Not exactly going to be perceived any other way.


I don't think anyone encouraged anyone to do anything, I posted up a facebook page (which could have been found by anyone easily) and said they could read the whole saga there, while also saying that any campaign would have to be done tastefully (i.e no spamming of facebook pages). So no, I don't think anyone is looking for an argument.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

BessieDog said:


> Well, I've stuck my head out and posted - hope a few more of you will do too!!


I just did.


----------



## Muffins Mummy (Jul 28, 2013)

L/C said:


> Posting up the rescue Facebook page and encouraging people to go over there purely for an argument? Not exactly going to be perceived any other way.


I think its more to show support and to try and get them to reconsider. No one has slated the Rescue, which is good -t hat would not help at this point.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

So sorry ToryB. This is very sad and seems very unfair indeed.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

L/C said:


> I think it is appalling for multiple people from here to go and start an argument on a rescue Facebook page. Whatever has happened (and toryb has my utmost sympathy) we have one side of the story and no idea of what other information the rescue might have.
> 
> A coordinated attack from here is out of order.





L/C said:


> Posting up the rescue Facebook page and encouraging people to go over there purely for an argument? Not exactly going to be perceived any other way.


I have to agree L/C.

This situation is between the OP and the Rescues involved and the OP Ex who handed the dog back to rescue.

Yes its sad BUT theres two sides to every story and I am sure the rescue has reasons behind there decision.

I dont think its anyone elses business to go posting things on their FB page in fact I think it will hardly show the OP in the best light.

However people see it it will just look like theyve rounded there friends up online to make a point and lets be honest its most likely not going to help the OP come accross as a mature sensible home and isnt going to get the dog back.

I personally think the best thing for the OP to do (Sorry Toryb) is to take it as a learning curve safe in the knowledge that the dog in question is SAFE which is number 1.

Maybe this rescue is scared if they let Tory rehome said dog then they could open the flood gates for owners handing dogs in and rehoming them 2-3-4-5 months later - Its cheaper than kennels after all


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Haven't posted on pf for a while but have been reading this thread and just wanted to say how sorry I am for all you've been through recently Toryb... to have to give up your dogs through such difficult circumstances and how the rescue have behaved throughout this whole situation, there are no words.To openly post such an unkind and tactless message to you in what is such a sensitive situation is appalling. 

Seems to me though that this woman who runs the rescue is the type that won't respond well to open criticism on her fb page, however much she deserves it. It could cause her to dig her heels in even further


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Going to have to agree with LC and Milliepoochie, we need both sides to the story. I have complete sympathy with Toryb, but I can also understand why the rescue may be reluctant to rehome her back to her. Although the original reason was through no fault of Toryb's own, I think that the rescue fear it COULD happen again for a second time (not saying that it would) and the general back and forthness would be of no help to Millie. 
You do have my sympathies, but I think that trying to 'persuade' via fb is not going to work.

Please don't let it put you off rescue. As with breeders there are shite ones and good ones.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

er - if you look at the comments on the fb page (before criticising people who posted them) you'll see they are not critical of the rescue, but just explaining the situation and asking that they reconsider! 

At least when I last looked there was nothing argumentative at all!! 

At the very least I would like to see the rescue respond with an update as to the sort of home Millie has been placed in to give Toryb some comfort if there is really nothing else they can do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Accusing them of tearing them apart, tarring all owners with the same brush etc seems a tad critical, but yes, I see where you are going with it even if I don't think it will get you anywhere tbh.

I hope Toryb and her other dogs are okay.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> er - if you look at the comments on the fb page (before criticising people who posted them) you'll see they are not critical of the rescue, but just explaining the situation and asking that they reconsider!
> 
> At least when I last looked there was nothing argumentative at all!!
> 
> At the very least I would like to see the rescue respond with an update as to the sort of home Millie has been placed in to give Toryb some comfort if there is really nothing else they can do.


I didnt say they were crititcal of the rescue  and I havnt directly criticised those who chose to post on the rescues FB page 

I gave my opinion which is that I believe its something personal between the parties involved.

Maybe I am abit old fashioned but sometimes pages like FB have alot to answer for.

The main thing is Millie is in rescue and WILL go to a good home and have rescue back up.

Its a horrible situation all round and like I said in my earlier post if anything the OP has their EX to blame not the rescue who took Millie in.

The whole situation is horrible


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

As others have said, we only have one side o the story, but to me it is unfortunate (to say the least!) that they have changed Millie's name, have refused even to come out an view toryb's new home to assess suitability, and have allegedly re-homed Millie already. SUrely if she had suffered 'trauma', physical or emotional, she would required full temperament and health assessment before they culd even think of putting her up for adoption. I think the whole situation is heart-breaking, but sadly don't know what can be done.

The legalities of taking a dog from the person who wasn't the owner are worth looking into, though. Though whether it will make a difference in the long run (they might just have to say 'sorry - won't do it again') I don't know, because they may refuse to say where the dog is.

A very sad situation - really puts me off rescues, though.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I haven't commented before. Been a bit torn tbh. Totally feel feel for toryb BUT also see it from the rescue side.

Not being the original rescue they have no relationship with Tory so their priority is the dog they have taken in. I don't think the way they they worded their communications very professional but then rescues often aren't. They are often just run by volunteers and emotions run high.

I only wanted to post now to say how sad it is that people are saying it puts them off rescues.

How on earth does this help. The same as with any organisation or business there are good and bad people involved.
We got our old boy from a national rescue chain. The particular branch local to us which has now closed was at the time run by an awful woman who had little concern for the dogs under her care. When she was finally sacked she went on to work with troubled children. FGS 

Sorry derailing slightly. Point is one bad experience by a pf member where we only know one side if the story shouldn't put people off rescues. Its the dogs that need help.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I read this thread when it first appeared, and although didn't post, my first thoughts were.... 'sadly, it ain't gonna happen!' - so why the encouragement and hope.
The rescue are acting in the best interest of the dog. A dog that has been handed back because the owner can't look after her. A few weeks later, she wants her back because miraculously her position has changed.

You know toryb, so it is understandable that you think she is a great owner and it is fair for her to get her dog back, but the rescue doesn't. This happens all the time, dogs given up on a whim and then owner wants them back (I'm not suggesting toryb gave up her dog on a whim btw). Why would a rescue return a dog that has just been given up? 

In addition, if the dog was given up so quickly and within a few weeks can be taken back, what's to stop that happening again. She may have found rented accommodation that will take one dog but for how long? What will happen next time? Is it a six month lease or a 12 month lease? 

I do feel sorry that toryb has been through a hard time, but cannot blame the rescue for their actions - and it was entirely how I would expect them to act.
Hopefully, when toryb is in a more secure position she will be able to find herself another dog, but it seems a little too soon for that now.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> I didnt say they were crititcal of the rescue  and I havnt directly criticised those who chose to post on the rescues FB page
> 
> I gave my opinion which is that I believe its something personal between the parties involved.
> 
> ...


But in her previous posts, toryb fully accepted that she had to rehome the dogs because she was staying with her mother that didn't like dogs. I agree it's an awful situation and not of her doing, but we all have to be adult and make decisions that we don't like sometimes. And we have to live by them - not change our mind within a few weeks.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I was leaning towards the common sense views put forward on this thread, and perhaps regretting entering the discussion on fb, when I noticed I'd been addressed in a response so went to look.

There was a perfectly reasonable response from the rescue saying that they hadn't known about toryb until the dog had been rehomed, and that Millie (now called Vixen) had really settled in her new home, the new owner had signed papers for her and that they couldn't take her away now.

THEN the person who has now got her has added a couple of posts - one saying the Vixen has really bonded with her daughter, and she 'might consider keeping her'! 

This suggests to me she hasn't been placed in a permanent home, but is being fostered. 

The next post from this person is not particularly nice in my opinion - it seems to suggest that this is a lesson to the person who gave her up.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> I was leaning towards the common sense views put forward on this thread, and perhaps regretting entering the discussion on fb, when I noticed I'd been addressed in a response so went to look.
> 
> There was a perfectly reasonable response from the rescue saying that they hadn't known about toryb until the dog had been rehomed, and that Millie (now called Vixen) had really settled in her new home, the new owner had signed papers for her and that they couldn't take her away now.
> 
> ...


Which is all extra upset the poor OP doesnt need.

Of course people who support the rescue will be angry - They dont know the original owner or there story / reasonings. They know a dog was given up and know they want it back? 

FB is a amazing tool but at the same time a really hurtful one.

Its likely an open page to people who 'like' the page so anyone can comment without knowing anything about the situation.

Sorry but this is one of the reasons why it should of been left as a discussion between the rescue and OP 

I hope that Toryb can take some closure in that Millie/ Vixen is safe in her foster home or perm home whichever she is in.

That is number 1.

Such a sad situation from all round


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds to me the rescue is telling a lie saying she has been re-homed and then the person who has her states she might keep her then to me it means she is being fostered 
I don't think this rescue is being truthful at all


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

shirleystarr said:


> Sounds to me the rescue is telling a lie saying she has been re-homed and then the person who has her states she might keep her then to me it means she is being fostered
> I don't think this rescue is being truthful at all


I don't know whether they are lying to try to soften the blow or not, however, I have helped with many good rescues over the years and none would have allowed a dog to go back to the owner that surrendered them a few weeks previously. Perhaps they are trying to soften the blow by saying she has been rehomed, perhaps they wanted to avoid the witch hunt that seems to have occurred. Regardless, I cannot see that a rescue would give a dog back to someone who has recently handed over. The first priority for a rescue is the dog, not the sensibilities or wants of the owner - after all they were the ones that put the dog in rescue in the first place.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> I don't know whether they are lying to try to soften the blow or not, however, I have helped with many good rescues over the years and none would have allowed a dog to go back to the owner that surrendered them a few weeks previously. Perhaps they are trying to soften the blow by saying she has been rehomed, perhaps they wanted to avoid the witch hunt that seems to have occurred. Regardless, I cannot see that a rescue would give a dog back to someone who has recently handed over. The first priority for a rescue is the dog, not the sensibilities or wants of the owner - after all they were the ones that put the dog in rescue in the first place.


I did wonder about that, without sounding mean if the dog had been adopted/rehomed it would then be an awful situation to say to the adopters they have to hand the dog back to the original owner.

I had to take my Aunt's dog back to the Dogs Trust when she was taken into hospital (unfortunately she died a few weeks later). Whilst I signed the papers I mentioned that if he was to become a sticky dog I would like to work with their behaviourist with a view to my dog and Zack living together. My dog was fine but Zack didn't like his space invading and Duke was a bit rude and insisted on playing.

Zack found himself a forever home within a week and whilst the whole situation was very upsetting for me, I took comfort in knowing that he found a loving home where he will be pampered. It was a fluke that actually got to meet his new owners.

Having said all that wasn't this dog signed over by an ex partner not the owner being the original poster of this thread. In those circumstances perhaps the original poster does have a legal claim on the dog.

This is a really sad case. I only hope if her dog isn't returned to her that she can take some comfort in knowing the dog will be loved and well cared for.


----------

